# A Rear Spider-Nut for the Grizzly G0602 Lathe



## HMF (Oct 3, 2011)

http://www.projectsinmetal.com/a-rear-spider-nut-for-the-grizzly-g0602-lathe/

Before I made any more attempts at taking on long shafts I wanted a way to really dial them in to the lathe rotation axis. A rear spider is used by many gunsmiths to do just this but they are often either bulky or installed on the work and butted against the spindle meaning that moving the work involves also moving the spider. I started thinking about what I wanted to do and how I wanted mine to work.


----------



## Fabrickator (Jan 23, 2014)

Very Nice.  I found the details over at PIM.

Thanks,

Rick


----------

